

Ruby arrays : A revision - techslam
http://techslam.net/2010/12/ruby-arrays-a-revision/

======
rue
The article is actually about a _revisit_.

Lots of folks could spend similar time getting familiar with the core classes,
be it just in irb/ripl (the REPL) using Object#methods, Class#instance_methods
&c., using the command-line ri tool (e.g. $ ri Array) or one of the web-based
doco sites: rubydoc.info, ruby-doc.org or apidock.com.

~~~
zbrock
If you really want to dig into objects in irb, you should check out
<https://github.com/matthew/method_lister>

It'll give you a really good idea of where all those methods on your objects
come from.

